# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Bugei Old Pine

## David Bigler

Hi all,

Is there somewere some feedback or review on someone that tested the Bugei Old Pine ?

regards

----------


## J MacDonald

Here is the original post where Keith Larman introduced the Old Pine:
http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=100089

----------


## David Bigler

Thank you

Thats a good start !  :Smilie: 

regards

----------

